# Source games constantly crashing



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, I recently got a new computer. It is custom-built and has all the correct hardware to run ALL of my PC games in great quality and performance. But for some reason, games running Valve's source engine will consistently crash in MANY ways. Sometimes it's a CTD with a "hl2.exe has encountered a problem and had to close", sometimes it's a CTD with no error whatsoever, and sometimes it's a whole computer crash with a blue screen of death. No one seems to know how to help me with this, it's really getting ridiculous now...


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/27/2008, 18:01:32
       Machine name: *Censored, has IRL name*
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: BIOSTAR Group
       System Model: GF7050V-M7
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
             Memory: 4094MB RAM
          Page File: 1427MB used, 6933MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9442)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9442&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
   Display Memory: 2297 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 506 MB
    Shared Memory: 1791 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (75Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: atidxx32,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atiumdva,atiumd64.dll,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
   Driver Version: 7.15.0010.0154 (English)
      DDI Version: 10.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 10/29/2008 02:09:23, 2243584 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D702-11CF-DD61-0A20A1C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x1002
        Device ID: 0x9442
        SubSys ID: 0x00000000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_15650000&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5497 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 10/16/2007 17:39:34, 1231000 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Digital Output Device (HDMI) (2- High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 05:28:10, 273920 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_15650000&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5497 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 10/16/2007 17:39:34, 1231000 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
```


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

Please, can anyone help me with this? I am so DESPERATE for a solution. I would even be happy if someone told me that it can't BE fixed, but not having an answer is even worse.


----------



## ExMachina (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey Bio,

There was an issue with 64bit operating systems and steam, not sure if this is still an issue.

At least something to try, run steam games in 32bit mode.
In the steam interface, right-click on the game you're trying to play. In Properties, Set Launch Options, and enter "-32bit".


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok, thanks. Going on Left 4 Dead right now to see if it works.


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, BSoDs I THINK have been fixed, however I still get "hl2.exe has stopped working" sometimes.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I've never heard of that solution for steam games.

thanks for advice Exmachina
hmmm 
-32bit


----------



## ExMachina (Nov 28, 2008)

Bio, do you only get the BSoD when running hl2?
It's probably worth posting in the vista support forum with the error log if you get any more of them.

The only other fix I know for steam (apart from re-installing) is to rename the clientregistry.blob in C:\Program Files\Steam or wherever you installed it. Restart steam and test.

Hi Mcninjaguy, not tested the -32bit myself as I don't have a 64bit gaming system.


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

Nope, the BSoDs happen in all source games. Team Fortress 2, Counter Strike Source, Left 4 Dead, etc. Half Life 2 wouldn't even load up for some reason, but I havent tried 32 bit mode with that


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm gonna test it right now for half life 2


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi.
If that doesn't work give this a try.

-Create a shortcut to HL2
-'Right-Click' the shortcut and go to 'Properties'.
-Go to the 'Shortcut' Tab.
-In the command line add '*-no -dxlevel 90 +mat_forcehardwaresync 0*' onto the end of the line.

It should look something like this:
...*\Valve\Steam\Steam.exe -applaunch 220-no -dxlevel 90 +mat_forcehardwaresync 0*


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

well I've tried the game and it worked fine on the highest settings. I only played for about an hour or so

the "-32bit" thing

man I love that opening sequence where (forgot his name) is talking with deep throaty voice (really creepy) soo good! you have to turn off the lights.


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

TS's solution didn't work at all. Could this be a problem with graphics settings? I've noticed in other source games I hardly ever crash, but in Left 4 Dead where I run the game on high detail settings it crashes a LOT. I'm not sure though, because apart from crashing it runs perfectly and with no lag at all.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I find steam to be a piece #$&@, just like itunes and I don't have it running when my comp starts. I always got errors then and steam seems stable if its not run as a service. 
so maybe taking steam off a as a startup item will do some good


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

Without steam, I can't play any valve games on my PC. I would also lose contact with a LOT of my internet friends, so no.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm not saying get rid of steam, Im just saying don't have it run as a startup item. that's all!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm not saying to get rid of steam, just don't have it as a startup item


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have found that disabling software DEP fixes some of my crash Source games, but lately the only one that crashes and freezes is Garry's Mod. 

- Quad Core support issue in Source? If so, not much you can do...
- Are you using the latest video card drivers?


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, I'm using the latest drivers. Catalyst 8.11 I think.

Also, I found the details for 2 of my latest crashes. One is in Team Fortress 2 just now:

```
Description
A problem caused this program to stop interacting with Windows.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	AppHangB1
Application Name:	hl2.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	470c11ae
Hang Signature:	b601
Hang Type:	2048
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057
Additional Hang Signature 1:	2588e86ea2b954eb116a553aef69268c
Additional Hang Signature 2:	e6c6
Additional Hang Signature 3:	05a902432b62d6946d1d00c8a2f4d3fb
Additional Hang Signature 4:	b601
Additional Hang Signature 5:	2588e86ea2b954eb116a553aef69268c
Additional Hang Signature 6:	e6c6
Additional Hang Signature 7:	05a902432b62d6946d1d00c8a2f4d3fb

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	95881296
```
The other is in Left 4 Dead, 2 days ago:

```
Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	left4dead.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	491a4be1
Fault Module Name:	materialsystem.dll
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	491b61e5
Exception Code:	c00000fd
Exception Offset:	0000513b
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057
Additional Information 1:	fd00
Additional Information 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
Additional Information 3:	fd00
Additional Information 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	1037960074
```


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you using any special startup parameters, custom configurations or any other modifications?

This AppHangB1 seems to be a Windows Vista only crash code... And an annoyance for many, check out this Google search:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&q=hl2.exe+AppHangB1

For gaming, I do not recommend Windows Vista unless you NEED DirectX 10/10.1. (Only an opinion...)


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

Meh, first I decided to get XP for this comp but my friend who uses vista convinced me that it was awesome. Of course, for some reason he hasn't had any problems...

I do have all games set to 32 bit compatability mode, but I was told that was a SOLUTION, not a CAUSE of my crashing


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea it took me a little while to get a crash free system (on most things) winrar and archiving programs do not like me.

I think most games work on the native 64 bit mode but it's just some that don't and don't think its software issue, sometimes its the hardware or a mixture of both and they only screw up for that thing you want to do.


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, I have XP, got the disc and EVERYTHING. The thing is I have no damn idea how to uninstall vista. Can anyone help?


----------



## DaveTibbetts (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't do that, 
have you tried running the Direct X tests in 'dxdiag'
i missed the tests and that was MY problem!
Do the tests with the spinning cube, if the cube spins smoothly you can rule out Direct X.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

here you can check out dxdiag like DaveTibbets said and download the latest one after.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

Updating direct X did nothing at all.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Could you please tell us everything you have tried so far in list form?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try disabling DEP (data execution Prevention)

DEP or NoExecute Protection will be a vital part of vista security. During these early builds, however, it can lead to many explorer crashes.

If you are getting a lot of explorer crashes, disable it and see if it helps.

Disable DEP in Vista:

1. Click Start
2. Click All Programs
3. Click Accessories
4. Right Click on Command Prompt
5. Left click on Run as Administrator
6. Click the Allow button if it asks you for permission
7. Type or copy and paste this into the command prompt window:

bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx AlwaysOff

8. Hit enter and you should see the confirmation: Operation Completed Successfully
9. Reboot and DEP should be off.
http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/1261/vista_disable_dep_noexecute_protection_fix_explorer_crashing/


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

That is a very good solution, but it should only be done WHEN hardware DEP is present.

This tool can tell you whether or not you are able to do this safely:
http://www.grc.com/securable.htm


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

I confirmed that this problem isn't Source exclusive. Fallout 3 and Call of Duty: WaW also crash. Disabling DEP did nothing at all.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I can't speak for Fallout 3 and COD WAW but have you tried the *+mat_queue_mode 0* console command at all?
For some reason some people have problems with Source games and Multicore CPU's (I was one of them).

Simply using that command in the console in game or adding it as a launch option fixed my crashing/lagging Source games.


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

Actually, yeah. I tried that. I think it's fixed the crashes to desktop but BSoDs still occur.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

What is the error you get when it BSOD's?


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

Tiber Septim said:


> What is the error you get when it BSOD's?


Can't remember right now, I'll make a note of it next time.


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok, here it is. This BSoD was in Fallout 3, just a few minutes ago:


```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	2057

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	3b
  BCP1:	00000000C0000005
  BCP2:	FFFFF8000212786A
  BCP3:	FFFFFA60048590F0
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_0_6001
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini010409-02.dmp
  C:\Users\*IRL NAME*\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-33275-0.sysdata.xml
  C:\Users\*IRL NAME*\AppData\Local\Temp\WERABD8.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409
```


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

Bumping this, problem still persists in all games.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

To be honest, I bet you'd have no problem running these games on XP 32 bit or even running them through Wine on Linux 32 bit.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok so I 've been trouble with fallout3 lately too

I've been thinking that the old saved games are incompatible with the new patch.

try making a new game and see if still reacting badly


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

af3 said:


> To be honest, I bet you'd have no problem running these games on XP 32 bit or even running them through Wine on Linux 32 bit.


I do have a copy of XP all ready to install, but last time I tried to install it on this comp it failed miserably and I couldn't use it for two whole days.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I bet what happened was that you had a bunch of devices without their drivers installed automatically causing your computer to become unusable.

What I do, is download all the required drivers for my system by visiting my various hardware vendor(s) site(s), extract them into separate folders using 7-Zip and integrate them into my Windows XP CD using nLite. The finished product is a Windows XP CD loaded with all the drivers my system needs to function properly.

Another option is to visit DriverPacks.net and use their tool to pack a ton of various drivers into you Windows XP CD. This creates a somewhat universal Windows XP restore disc. This still requires a reburn of you disc, and may require that you use a DVD-R to burn as there are so many drivers. I use nLite to remove extra junk from Windows XP to make it fit on a disc with all but the "Graphics B and C", and "Sound B" driver packs.

More specifically I remove languages, extra folders, manual install and upgrade, I use "DriverPacks.net Base" and THEN I burn the disc using nLite.

Works great! :grin:


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

No, what I mean is, I have no idea how to actually install the thing. Vista doesn't let me do it the easy way, and when I got it all sorted to do it from the BIOS it messed up half of the way through. It told me it had to restart to continue with the installation, but after the comp restarted nothing happened, and I couldnt load up my vista install either.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Put it in and restart your computer. It will prompt you to hit a key.

You should backup all your data before installing because this process erases everything on your main drive.


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

My comp's kinda weird. Every time I boot it up, i have to press F1 to actually load up vista. So, i don't get any prompt when I turn it on with the disc in.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Go into the BIOS and set the boot sequence so CD-ROM is first.


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, I did that. Then I get the whole thing where it tells me "Setup will continue after reboot".


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

So, isn't there any way to fix this without attempting to install XP again? I've had this problem for months now, it's so bad that in single player games I need to constantly save incase I crash and lose half an hour of gameplay.


----------



## pfrechette (May 5, 2007)

This same thing happened to me. All you have to do is put all you're steam games into windowed mode. Put "-sw" without quotes in the command line for that game.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

You seem to have a ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series card. Which particular card is it, and what make/model power supply do you have?

Crashing can be caused by overheating or underpowered components.


----------



## s20dan (Sep 30, 2008)

Source games have ALWAYS given me far too many problems. 
One problem I remember was AVG, I had to uninstall my anti-virus just to play a source game.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I use AVG and play Source games without problems...


----------



## Bio-Virus (Nov 29, 2008)

Someone on another forum told me the BSoDs were due to bad RAM sticks, at least that's what he says "BCCode: 50" means. But recently I've been getting different codes, such as 1a, 3a or even just a.

Oh, and my graphics card is an ATI Radeon HD 4850.


----------

